# Qustion on Driftwood price...



## cold (Jul 18, 2011)

I have found a driftwood online just want to ask what should be the fair price I should quote to the seller....

Driftwood

please help I am new to this.


----------



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

cold said:


> I have found a driftwood online just want to ask what should be the fair price I should quote to the seller....
> 
> Driftwood
> 
> please help I am new to this.


I personally don't think that's worth $50.

Small sized drift wood attached to slate at BA's Mississauga is around $16.99

Medium sized driftwood attached to slate (height is probably 2-2.5x the height of a pop can, length/ width is about that too) are around $21.99

Large sized driftwood attached to slate are around $36.99


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Driftwood is worth as much as someone will pay for it. It has no hard value. It can be a make or break component to an aquarium though.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

But is the wood at BA's "intricate" as the OP or just by size/bulk? 
I don't know if it's worth it or not, but am curious as well to see the replies.


----------



## Otaku (Feb 27, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> But is the wood at BA's "intricate" as the OP or just by size/bulk?
> I don't know if it's worth it or not, but am curious as well to see the replies.


The $$ values are just meant for the OP as a place to start comparing prices.

And yes, BA's does have some nice pieces of drift wood, not necessarily in the shape of a "tree," (there are some) but they can be quite intricate none the less.

In my 29 gallon thread, the larger driftwood on the right side was only $16.99... like I said, not tree like but you can do some nice scaping with that.

The one on the left was only $9.99 from a different LFS.

The tiny one in the middle was like, $1.99 lol


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

I also don't think this piece of driftwood is worth anywhere close to $50. Personally I would pay a max of $10 for that piece so I wouldn't even bother with the guy as I wouldn't want to offend him. If it is perfect for what you want to do, make an offer with what you feel comfortable paying.

If you are looking to make a tree like in his sample pictures, that piece of driftwood he is selling won't give the same effect. Like suggested, if you check BA's or other LFSs with driftwood often, you'll find something better and cheaper.



cold said:


> I have found a driftwood online just want to ask what should be the fair price I should quote to the seller....
> 
> Driftwood
> 
> please help I am new to this.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Dude, you're crazy... that piece IS a tree... 1/100th scale/


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Will said:


> Dude, you're crazy... that piece IS a tree... 1/100th scale/


The branch is too far apart, hard to make a nice looking tree IMO


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

Will said:


> Dude, you're crazy... that piece IS a tree... 1/100th scale/


look at the top down view... it's HUGE! unless you have an 18" wide or wider tank and want a really big top, it won't work. Compare it to the "tree" used in the sample pic. The greenery on the tree needs to completely cover the "branches" so if you cover all that wood, you are going to have a really big tree in the tank...

just sayin...


----------



## FPG (Aug 9, 2011)

IMOH the price for the piece of wood is slightly higer I would pay not more than $20.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I would pay max $30 for it


----------



## cold (Jul 18, 2011)

OMG the price is rising...


----------

